# Sugarbush - Mt Ellen 12/19



## rocojerry (Dec 19, 2014)

The clouds on the summit and mountain finally lifted a bit in the afternoon for a few shots above the clouds....







Dabbled in the glades a bit, some things still lurk below -- but the mountain looks great all around...





my brother chris slaying the pow-pow






the north chair, collecting base readings...   its about that deep everywhere natural..  in drifts, its deeper...  on the groomers, it was pretty firm today..






Trail of the the day:
Upper FIS

Runner up:
Every other trail - Exterminator, Bravo, Elbow, Looking good, Tumbler, Which Way, Brambles, Semi-Tough

Loser:
lower mountain groomers


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2014)

Question: why is North Ridge Express not running?  (Do I dare guess that it was a lift issue?)


----------



## tumbler (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes it is. Capital improvements not completed yet. Hopefully done and inspected this week according to Win.


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone been on castlerock for a quick TR?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2014)

rocojerry said:


> The clouds on the summit and mountain finally lifted a bit in the afternoon for a few shots above the clouds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it that Lower FIS is not open?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 21, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I take it that Lower FIS is not open?


Can you be anymore negative towards Sugarbush?

Inquireing minds want to know.

Sheesh & you talk about me.


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 21, 2014)

They were 100% open.  On a snowboard i often avoid lower FIS and flat runouts in general...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Can you be anymore negative towards Sugarbush?
> 
> Inquireing minds want to know.
> 
> Sheesh & you talk about me.



How is my comment negative?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2014)

rocojerry said:


> They were 100% open.  On a snowboard i often avoid lower FIS and flat runouts in general...



Got it. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Dec 21, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> How is my comment negative?


Instead of asking if it's open or not, you implied it's never open. 

I have no skin in the game. But just giving you what a stranger would read from your lines.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 22, 2014)

abc said:


> I have no skin in the game.



Likewise, but it also could read as though if it WERE open, that it would have been as good as the rest of FIS, and therefore it must have been closed...  I have yet to ski FIS, so I don't really have any context.

I guess it depends on how you look at it!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2014)

abc said:


> Instead of asking if it's open or not, you implied it's never open.
> 
> I have no skin in the game. But just giving you what a stranger would read from your lines.



That's not my intent at all.  The reason why it is phrased that way is because his TR did not mention it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 22, 2014)

My comment was related to the other Sugarbush thread about the North Ridge chair not running & who Win chose to repair it. Taken together I found TB's comments to be negative. As you know I've been negative about Sugarbush in the past too so coming from me I wouldn't think much of it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> My comment was related to the other Sugarbush thread about the North Ridge chair not running & who Win chose to repair it. Taken together I found TB's comments to be negative. As you know I've been negative about Sugarbush in the past too so coming from me I wouldn't think much of it.



I'm indeed concerned about the way things have been going with one of my favorite ski areas and home for a long time.  

But this is a trip report and I'd prefer we focus on that.  Let's keep the general SB discussion in that thread.


----------

